# Bufale Social:"Cavani è a Napoli". Ma è in ritiro col Psg...



## admin (27 Agosto 2016)

*Bufale Social:"Cavani è a Napoli". Ma è in ritiro col Psg...*

Nottata di follia a Napoli, completamente impazzita, a causa delle solite bufale create ad hoc sui social network. Qualcuno, nella notte, ha riportato che Cavani era a Napoli in un hotel del centro della città (dove alloggia il Milan). Creato, addirittura, l'hashtag #hovistoCavani. Delirio a Napoli. Gente che si è precipitata sotto l'hotel indicato dagli autori della bufala. Ma del Matador, ovviamente, nemmeno l'ombra.

Ma il giocatore, alla fine, dov'era realmente? A Parigi, ovviamente. In ritiro insieme al resto della squadra parigina.


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nottata di follia a Napoli, completamente impazzita, a causa delle solite bufale create ad hoc sui social network. Qualcuno, nella notte, ha riportato che Cavani era a Napoli in un hotel del centro della città (dove alloggia il Milan). Creato, addirittura, l'hashtag #hovistoCavani. Delirio a Napoli. Gente che si è precipitata sotto l'hotel indicato dagli autori della bufala. Ma del Matador, ovviamente, nemmeno l'ombra.
> 
> Ma il giocatore, alla fine, dov'era realmente? A Parigi, ovviamente. In ritiro insieme al resto della squadra parigina.



Ma poi ci credono pure?  CAvani a Napoli non tornerà mai per me, senza contare che il Psg non lo cederà mai visto che siamo a fine mercato.


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2016)

Social = fogna.


----------



## Cenzo (27 Agosto 2016)

#soloanapoli


----------



## Hellscream (27 Agosto 2016)

Che robe ridicole mamma mia... Higuain ha fatto non bene, ha fatto benissimo ad andare via da lì...


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Agosto 2016)

A certa gente andrebbe tolto internet.


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Agosto 2016)

Mi ha chiamato Carlota Cavani, è fatta


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Agosto 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Che robe ridicole mamma mia... Higuain ha fatto non bene, ha fatto benissimo ad andare via da lì...



Perché? È difficile vedere tutta questa passione per un club in altri posti, è una cosa positiva a mio modo di vedere.


----------



## Hellscream (27 Agosto 2016)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Perché? È difficile vedere tutta questa passione per un club in altri posti, è una cosa positiva a mio modo di vedere.



Perchè secondo me è una cosa portata all'eccesso.. Finiscono per vedere i giocatori come loro "proprietà" e se poi vanno via la prendono a tragedia greca.


----------



## BossKilla7 (27 Agosto 2016)

Questi sono disperati


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Agosto 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Perchè secondo me è una cosa portata all'eccesso.. Finiscono per vedere i giocatori come loro "proprietà" e se poi vanno via la prendono a tragedia greca.



Eh lo so, i napoletani sono così, prendere o lasciare. Se non li conosci bene è difficile capire da fuori la loro mentalità.


----------

